# Londinium sub question



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

For the 5 bag sub do you get them all at once once a month or are they delivered singularly over the course of the month,

Thanks


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Once a month - postage otherwise would be excessive.

You can cancel it whenvever you want (you can just have the sub for a month if you want)


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks,just wondering how long 5 bags would last realistically before the beans would degrade noticeably?

i.e would the final bag be ok on the fourth week


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I thinking of the 5 bag subscription as well. Would londinium be a good choice for someone who likes the union medium/dark roasts?


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Yep, Londinium definitely on the darker side of things. I had a 5 bag subscription come through this week. Not charcoal by any means but significantly darker than Hasbean/Squaremile.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

I usually buy the six bag option from Londinium and most of the time there is a "serving suggestion" that it should be left sealed for around fourteen days before using.

My experience is that by the end of the sixth bag, you are wondering where the seventh bag is... Any degradation is insignificant compared to some others that I have used that are past their "best before" before they're opened.

As Nimble Motionists says, it is not charcoal, neither is it oily... I reckon that it is just right.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Yep, definitely no oils. Roasted enough to eliminate the acidity but not so much that you can't get the fruit/chocolate/toffee flavours coming through. I went from a bag of Squaremile Red Brick to a Londinium Yemeni/Indonesian - very different coffees, very different roasts but both great in their own way.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Also worth mentioning the Londinium are specifically geared towards espresso - by that I don't just mean espresso compared to other brew methods, but espresso compared to milk-based drinks.

None of your 'strawberry milkshake turkish delight' nonsense here.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

RoloD said:


> None of your 'strawberry milkshake turkish delight' nonsense here.


Must give it a try - sounds good to me


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

RoloD said:


> None of your 'strawberry milkshake turkish delight' nonsense here.


Sounds like I should try some


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

RoloD - your straight talking marketing has just led me to place an order
















Thanks

I've love to see more companies use this approach.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

No beans had arrived after 6 days so I emailed to ask and they then arrived Friday. First cup was very nice though and I'm looking forward to trying the others.


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

this sounds good to me too, would it work well as a long black drink or specifically expresso?


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Finished the bag of Costa Rican







very nice.

Pdalowsky - I've not tried as long black but imagine it would work.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Worth mentioning here - if you find five packs a month too much to get through, you can contact Reiss to cancel shipment of the next month's delivery. Not many subscription services match that for flexibility.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

The way I'm going at the moment 5 might not be enough


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Gonna sign up for this after I've finished the smokey barn trial,I reckon I'll do 5 a month and probably be able to sneak in the odd bag from other suppliers as well


----------

